# Speaking of Thaksgiving...



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Here's something we can do to help:

Click for Cans is an easy way to donate one can of Campbell's soup to tackle hunger across America.

http://www.chunky.com/click_cans.cfm

It doesn't get much easier than this.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

what a hoot! I did it!
Let's see if we can't get some one to donate housing for the homeless that is just a click away!
Mr. Trump has money and real estate...........


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

There are other online charities that you can contribute to with just a click of the mouse.
http://www.thehungersite.com http://www.therainforestsite.com http://www.thekidsaidssite.com http://www.thechildsurvivalsite.com http://www.thebreastcancersite.com


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

That's fantastic! Thanks for the links!


----------

